# Feeling better



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

or handling things better. I am able to handle my anxiety better therefor lessening my DP. I've always had the DP but the less anxious I am the easier it is for me to deal with the feelings of DP.

DP + anxiety=made me fel insane
DP-anxiety=just DP

Just DP for me as I've felt like this my whole life is "normal"

Things that have helped: The book the Power of Now. Unbelievable how much this book helped. After spending about a million dollars in self help books this is the only one that I kept and has worked.

A good therapist. After, literally going through about 20 of them, finding one that "clicked".

Finding spirtuality and whatever that means to you.

Constantly reminding myself even in the darkest despair 'Things are ok" Things are ok" that they are "just thoughts" or "Just feelings"

Plus this board helped. Got some amazing people on here. Now hopefully I this continues!!!!


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Yesss!!!!!


----------

